
Ask HN: Do you think there is value in a “quiet” social network? - soneca
I am starting to build what I am calling a &quot;quiet social network&quot;. Basically a network to maintain long term relationships away from all the noise of the current mainstream social media (no ads, no likes, no memes, no strangers).<p>You can read a longer explanation in the site and test it in its current form -- a personal journal site, still <i>without</i> the social functionality.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quidsentio.com&#x2F;<p>I would appreciate any comment, positive or negative about it. Thanks a lot!
======
soneca
Clickable: [https://www.quidsentio.com/](https://www.quidsentio.com/)

